# R.I.P. Adult female T blondi :(



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

I recently lost my adult female T blondi , who died in her molt 

She came badly injured in the post and went through losing an injured leg and a nasty abdomen trauma !!

In the end she was too weak to get out of her skin and gave up halfway through , i was devastated 

Here she is :

1 When she arrived with the injuries 


















2 After casting her damaged leg



















3 During her fatal moult


















4 How she looked after i had took off the remaining skin , she had also suffered a wet moult too bless her 


























I have posted this on another forum a while back so i apologise to anyone who has already read about her .
!!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

R.I.P big girl.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

awwww R.I.P


----------



## daxy1 (Aug 21, 2007)

bloody hell gutted for you mate R.I.P blondi


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

RIP  Beautiful looking spider


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

RIP Blondi 

Looks as if she had internal bleeding in the abdomen.

Unlucky mate.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear that mate, wasnt even long ago you got her, that dark patch is weird, did it ever go at all?


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

SiUK said:


> sorry to hear that mate, wasnt even long ago you got her, that dark patch is weird, did it ever go at all?


No mate , it got bigger actually !!

I dont actually think it caused her death but did contribute to her being too weak to moult i think


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

awww R.I.P gorgeous girl
:grin1:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awwww! Bless her little heart! R.I.P little spid


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

know nothing about spiders as make me shiver but poor little love
feel for you hunny, u tried to help her.xxxx
ps-what is a wet moult-sorry for ignorance btw


----------



## Neil (Jul 31, 2007)

asm1006 said:


> know nothing about spiders as make me shiver but poor little love
> feel for you hunny, u tried to help her.xxxx
> ps-what is a wet moult-sorry for ignorance btw



I dont really know actually , but i think its due to a leakage of fluid between both skins ! . This may have occured at the abdomen injury but i didnt see any sign of fluid coming from it ! 


Thanks all for the kind comments , i still feel gutted about losing her :sad:


----------



## Sheila (Oct 12, 2007)

(((((Neil)))))

R.I.. Our dear Blondi..xxx


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P


----------

